# coffee machine for home



## jermybd81 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys I'm interested on a new coffee machine, what would you recommend between profitec pro 700, Izzo Alex duetto IV QuickMill QM67 or Rocket Appartamento ?

I'm just checking around but I'm still not able to decide which model is the right buy !

The Alex Duetto looks very nice but I'm not sure if is going to be durable or not

Please let me know what you think !

thank you !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I owned an Alex Duetto for 4 years - never missed a beat

Durable? You bet!

Can I please suggest Bella Barista as an option rather than the link you posted?


----------

